# I'm thinking of going to UTI or Wyotech



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I wanna get ICAR and ASE certified and itd take too damn long to go to school. Any opinions, suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Do not go to a tech school unless you want to be haunted with students loans for years. Get in a shop, sweep floors and work your way up from there. That's what I would have done if I had it to do over again.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Try looking into a community college that has an Autobody Technology Program that's where I went I hear costs less and learn more hands on not all lecture lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Do not go to a tech school unless you want to be haunted with students loans for years. Get in a shop, sweep floors and work your way up from there. That's what I would have done if I had it to do over again.


i wish i could have done either one of the 2 options. i only took 1 yr of vocational class in high school and went back for a semester after high school. anything i learned ive learned on my own and by asking questions here .


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

waste of money. they are just big names. u already know have the shyt. just go work for someone thats a total dick and will correct all your fk ups and you will learn fast. as far as for cert. id get that from local colleges first if they offer it, bet it be cheaper 


really tho id recomend staying in telcom, and just do some side gigs. like what i do. desk job/feild work at day select few jobs evenings n weekends... u will enjoy it more


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, a dealership will send you to class and pay you school time to get you certfied. That's where I got Icar certified.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ICAR is a joke


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I forgot to mention I got a G.I bill that I need to get rid of by 2016. It's like 50gs.


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)

even if you use your gi bill when you get out of school and start a new job they all ways start you at the bottom and you have to work your way up the ladder they do not tell you that at the big name schools when i took auto body at a independent school the teacher was blunt about telling us the truth, and he is still teaching auto body classes.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

jackhopper said:


> even if you use your gi bill when you get out of school and start a new job they all ways start you at the bottom and you have to work your way up the ladder they do not tell you that at the big name schools when i took auto body at a independent school the teacher was blunt about telling us the truth, and he is still teaching auto body classes.


that's truth right there. Minimum wage will be your friend at first, but there is money to be made.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn that sucks. I have a shit load of experience but I cant make any money cause im not certified.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

I just got done wit my classes at uti sacramento its not bad but I wish I just stared sweepin in a shop instead of waistin a year ther most of the students fucked around instead of doin ther work most of them are immature as hell n will drive u crazy but that's just my expierience wit that campus


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Ese Caqui said:


> Damn that sucks. I have a shit load of experience but I cant make any money cause im not certified.


 You're working at the wrong shop then, if you have skills, a job will pay.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

slo said:


> waste of money. they are just big names. u already know have the shyt. <span style="color:#ff0000;"><font size="6">just go work for someone thats a total dick and will correct all your fk ups and you will learn fast.</font></span> as far as for cert. id get that from local colleges first if they offer it, bet it be cheaper <br><br><br><br>
> <br>
> <br>
> really tho id recomend staying in telcom, and just do some side gigs. like what i do. desk job/feild work at day select few jobs evenings n weekends... u will enjoy it more


you do know that if you do that you will eventually get fired.. no boss wants to put up with an employee that messes up a lot and needs to be corrected


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Westcoastdon530 said:


> you do know that if you do that you will eventually get fired.. no boss wants to put up with an employee that messes up a lot and needs to be corrected


not saying be a fk up employee at all times but you will learn to correct yourself that way


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

dont waiste your time, log on to ASE study by yourself at home and you can take ASE tests on your own and become master certified without the Wyotech crap or any tech school for that matter ...I graduated Lincoln tech back in 2003 and it hasnt done anything for me. The job I have now didnt care about my tech school they hired me because of my ASE certs and experience..... still to this day i owe over 10 grand for nothing ...these tech schools are out there to work the system and make there pockets fat. Get into a college and study automotive there and get a bachelors degree and youll make more money and owe less in the long run !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

those tech schools sound alot of like the healthcare programs that are popping up left and right. if u qualify for the loan you are in the program. there is a thin line between deciding on paying for education, actually getting a job, and being left with DEBT. you have to look at the overall picture you want in life. i would not go to a "tech" school and rack up debt to come out and make whatever they make. community college is the answer. cheaper, not fulltime, and will have the same credentials. the only downside i can think of is that coming from a community college based program u might not have as much "hands on" experience as a school that puts you in the shop on a daily basis. oh forgot to mention, u can have all the credentials in the world, but if u cant interview for shit, you wont get a job. think twice before you borrow a bunch of money. the system is already in place for you to fail. and make banks rich


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

No matter what,you will still start at the bottom as shops will want to train you the way they do it,a pre-apprenticeship course might be beneficial if you have absolutely no idea about bodywork/paint.
Starting out,you will be sweeping the floors,washing and detailing cars,alot of shitty jobs,some guys figure they're gonna be doing completes first week on the job:rofl:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

all i know is that i am going to UTI Sacramento right now and yea it is expensive but after financial aid and pal grants and scholarships for moving to sacramento i have most of my stuff paid for. in your case you have GI bill to pay for it so your not going to be in debt. And as for not having a job after you graduate, that's all on the person cuz i still got 4 months left of school here and I have a job lined up after i graduate. I just started calling up collision centers and telling them that im going to UTI and all the stuff l learned and all my certificates i got so far and they were impressed. I didnt wait tell after i graduate to try to find a job. and when i came here i knew a few things but as i started going through each course i learned things i would have never thought of. So far I am I-CAR Platinum Certified in welding steel and aluminum, Chief Frame alignment rack certificate, DuPont paint credentials, A/C and heating Certificate. and i got that from UTI and i still have a lot more to get also.

PS: its mostly all HANDS on and not like community college and don't go to Wyo tech there school is garbage. and make sure you have great attendance cuz that's what a lot of collision centers liked to see when i sent in my resume


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Westcoastdon530 said:


> all i know is that i am going to UTI Sacramento right now and yea it is expensive but after financial aid and pal grants and scholarships for moving to sacramento i have most of my stuff paid for. in your case you have GI bill to pay for it so your not going to be in debt. And as for not having a job after you graduate, that's all on the person cuz i still got 4 months left of school here and I have a job lined up after i graduate. I just started calling up collision centers and telling them that im going to UTI and all the stuff l learned and all my certificates i got so far and they were impressed. I didnt wait tell after i graduate to try to find a job. and when i came here i knew a few things but as i started going through each course i learned things i would have never thought of. So far I am I-CAR Platinum Certified in welding steel and aluminum, Chief Frame alignment rack certificate, DuPont paint credentials, A/C and heating Certificate. and i got that from UTI and i still have a lot more to get also.
> 
> PS: its mostly all HANDS on and not like community college and don't go to Wyo tech there school is garbage. and make sure you have great attendance cuz that's what a lot of collision centers liked to see when i sent in my resume


i dont work on cars for a living. im in healthcare. out of curiosity what would UTI charge for school and how much can one make working at a production paint shop or collision center?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Do not go to a tech school unless you want to be haunted with students loans for years. Get in a shop, sweep floors and work your way up from there. That's what I would have done if I had it to do over again.


I went to UTI straight out of high school and from there got accepted to a graduate factory training program for Audi down in Phoenix. The Audi program was paid for and when i was done and started at a dealership, it was $15/hour + $150 a month tuition reimbursement + i had Snap on vouchers from UTI for $1000 and Audi for $1500. Dealer i was working at paid for my ASE testing along with a $750 kickback for passing them. Paid off my 18K in loans in about a year and a half, that was the total with interest. Original cost was like $15,500 for 11 month auto course. Keep in mind this was 10 years ago so tuition and starting wages should be higher. Best advice is remember you're paying to be there so get 100% attendance and be awake while you're in class. I would do it all over again, no question about it. Without knowing the technical aspects of things automotive related, i wouldn't have moved on to the line of work i'm in today.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lmao.... just reading this topic.... the ad at the bottom.... uti....all you have to do is study the books and take the ASE's....the company I work for have training we can sign up for taught by a uti instructor... we get a certificate for each class we take which is pretty basic... the company hired a couple uti graduates who wish they wouldn't of wasted the money there and have to pay all that money back now.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> i dont work on cars for a living. im in healthcare. out of curiosity what would UTI charge for school and how much can one make working at a production paint shop or collision center?


in our area for certified experienced specialist pay should be @ 25/hr


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

ase and icar means you can read and answer questions.... like slo said do it as a side thing enjoy it..i been doin it everyday for years and im just burnt out on it right now ...hardly even wanna do my own ride


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

lone star said:


> i dont work on cars for a living. im in healthcare. out of curiosity what would UTI charge for school and how much can one make working at a production paint shop or collision center?


UTI cost 30-35k depending on the courses but tbhats the sac campus idk bout the others


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> in our area for certified experienced specialist pay should be @ 25/hr


how many years experience does it take to get to 25/hr???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AZs finest13 said:


> UTI cost 30-35k depending on the courses but tbhats the sac campus idk bout the others


i personally cant justify spending that much on education. but thats me..rather put it down on a rent house!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im thinking of going to uti houston also. i dont know shit about engines but thats what i wanna go for..to learn and shit.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

streetking said:


> ase and icar means you can read and answer questions.... like slo said do it as a side thing enjoy it..i been doin it everyday for years and im just burnt out on it right now ...hardly even wanna do my own ride


I guess it's a "grass is greener on the other side" kinda thing. I've worked on cars since I was a kid (Im 28 now) and i love doing it. I figure I might as well do something I enjoy doing. Telecommunications has a lot of money and benefits but I fucken HATE it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ese Caqui said:


> I guess it's a "grass is greener on the other side" kinda thing. I've worked on cars since I was a kid (Im 28 now) and i love doing it. I figure I might as well do something I enjoy doing. Telecommunications has a lot of money and benefits but I fucken HATE it.


i like working on cars too. im 31. i was in the auto class all throughout highschool. thought i wanted to do it for a living, worked at a caddy dealership and a honda shop out of highschool and realized that i like working on my own cars, not on someone elses problems. i still do small jobs but its not my fulltime income. do it when i want or when i have time.


----------

